
Amazing 3d iPhone app - davidedicillo
http://kode80.com/2010/03/11/holotoy-on-the-appstore-now/
======
gmurphy
As you would expect, it works much better if you close one eye - with
binocular vision the effect mostly disappears.

If you watched the video, you've pretty much seen the extent of the app.

~~~
garyrichardson
I was disappointed to see that it was $0.99. I expect something a little more
functional, like a game or something that lets me play with the parameters for
$0.99.

------
tienshiao
There was an iPhone game released in July that uses the same effect for a ball
in maze type game.

<http://www.dromsynt.com/diorama/>

------
jurjenh
I started something similar a while ago, but more like a window manager. It
would track the user's movement and recalculate all the window positions based
on the perceived head position - making the monitor more like a real window.
This would enable you to peek behind window edges by moving your head to the
side or up/down.

The main barriers I faced was the processing power required to monitor the
user's position accurately - needing a camera with relatively good resolution
(to get accurate depth perception) and good frame rate (to reduce latency).
Also, what to do when another person enters the scene? (Keep tracking the
primary / previous target)

Also, using it as a 3d desktop / window manager is probably not worth that
much drag on your system - but I could see it being quite useful for cad
systems / 3d modelling / prototype development.

Also, developing this way could lead to some interesting developments in the
UI field - there's already some development here for the disabled, so is not
entirely new - but hasn't really made it to the mainstream desktop...

------
tbgvi
That's impressive, but it seems like more of an exercise for the developer.
Its probably something I'd look at once and forget about.

------
jdee
its a bit sluggish on my 3g....certainly not as impressive as in the video

~~~
dpcan
Nice video. Choppy on my phone. I want my dollar back.

------
ZeroGravitas
There's a Nintendo DSi games based on this concept:

[http://tinycartridge.com/post/413663037/dsi-motion-
tracking-...](http://tinycartridge.com/post/413663037/dsi-motion-tracking-in-
rittai-kakushi-e-attakoreda)

I believe they use the built in camera to sense motion, as there's no
accelerometer in the DSi.

------
jbeda
I just bought it ($0.99) and it is pretty cool. It feels very physical.
However, there is some noise in the accelerometer that causes some slight
jiggling as you hold it. (Perhaps my phone is starting to die -- I wouldn't
doubt it.) Some dampening here might help, but that would introduce latency.

There are only really 3 models/rooms so it is only really good for showing off
to other people.

------
mortenjorck
They should use this technique for the stack-peeking feature on the Nexus One
gallery app: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E1mSSBKEPU>

------
allwein
I think this is nice as a proof of concept, but there's really no meat to it.
I could see some pretty innovative games being possible with these methods
though.

------
chaosmachine
This isn't a new idea, in fact here's an app that does the same thing with
nude women. NSFW, obviously.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8U6ik6ryQo>

I suspect this got removed from the app store in the recent smut purge,
though.

~~~
elpuri
That's not the same thing. Your video shows an app rendering frames of
animation back and forth using the accelerometer data. The app in the posting
uses the sensor data to calculate the orientation of the device and then uses
that to manipulate the 3d engine camera location and orientation to create an
illusion you are peeking to a 3d world.

------
JunkDNA
Looks interesting from the video... but is it really as compelling in person?

~~~
revolvingcur
It's nothing like the Johnny Chung Lee videos, but it's about as compelling
and well-executed as the technique allows. I was at least 99 cents-worth
amused.

------
jrockway
For maximum effect, you need one for each eye, and some head-tracking gear.

------
kaddar
iDesktopVR provides the effect for free, but for simple targets only

